# 92 Nissan Sentra SE-R for sale in Kansas



## Gingn20 (Jun 23, 2020)

1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R for sale. 2 owner. 117,000 miles. Brand new flywheel, pressure plate, throw out bearing, clutch, brake pads and rotors all the way around, spark plugs, and new tires. SR20DE. Interior is in great condition. Does have some rust on lower quarter panels. Needs a blower motor resistor and a timing chain tensioner I believe. A little noisy. Runs and drives.Asking 4,000.


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

You should get that for it...or close to it...I know these cars...amazing and dependable...I am 330lbs and love my B13 XE 1.6 5 SPD...Took a road trip and got 35.83mpg combined...226,000 miles...I have NOT LET THE GRASS GROW UNDER MY RIDE!!! KYB on all 4 corners...20W-50 syn and reg oil...DRIVE IT HARD!!!


----------



## infinityb3ast (Jul 7, 2019)

Has this been sold? 

Been looking for an se-r for ages


----------



## Gingn20 (Jun 23, 2020)

This is still for sale.


----------



## infinityb3ast (Jul 7, 2019)

Gingn20 said:


> This is still for sale.


PM me contact info? im in kansas as well


----------



## Gingn20 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok i sent contact info.


----------



## Gingn20 (Jun 23, 2020)

Did you get my info?


----------



## Austinsr20 (Sep 9, 2020)

Pm'd you


----------



## Mosesp89 (Nov 29, 2020)

Has this sold?


----------



## YOSHiMOTO (Jun 22, 2021)

Gingn20 said:


> This is still for sale.


Still available?


----------



## Jmorey (Aug 11, 2021)

Any chance this is still available?
I’m very interested


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

He hasn't had any activity on the forum in over a year. I doubt you'll hear back from him.


----------

